# Rich Franklin Workout



## Andrew Green (May 20, 2006)

60 mins non stop.... ouch...


----------



## Makalakumu (May 20, 2006)

And that is why these guys are pros.  That and genetics.  Seriously, that workout looked major intense.  Major props.


----------



## 7starmantis (May 20, 2006)

Yeah I remember seeing that a while ago. Thats why no one can touch him.

7sm


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 20, 2006)

I'llwatch thi later tonight 
i can hardly wait to see i but my wife thinks I need to do some house work first ( not really just dont have the time at the moment but will watch it later)


----------



## Lisa (May 20, 2006)

Wow and ouch.  Impressive.


----------



## Kacey (May 20, 2006)

Zowie.  That was incredible.


----------



## MJS (May 20, 2006)

Very impressive!!  Hard work and dedication put him where he is in the MMA world!

Mike


----------



## green meanie (May 21, 2006)

Great clip. Thanks! :asian:


----------



## Henderson (May 21, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Cruentus (May 21, 2006)

It's a good thing my computer is updated, because now I can't get the ****ing video. So, what's the workout. Anyone care to explain it for those of us with perpetual computer issues?


----------



## Cruentus (May 21, 2006)

No, seriously. 

What's the workout?  

I am looking to doing some circuit training this week, so I was thinking about incorporating it.


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 21, 2006)

I used to think about amateur musicians versus full time pros and think "yeah, I know some guys who can do some incredible stuff, but if I had 8 hours a day to play bass a s a full time job, I'd be a lot better than I can be now"

I start thinking the same was about martial arts...


----------



## Cruentus (May 21, 2006)

Dude...would someone please tell me what the workout is before I flip out! :caffeine:


----------



## Makalakumu (May 22, 2006)

The workout is basically a really intense circuit that lasts for 60 minutes non-stop.  Rich is doing very high amounts of reps on every set.  I counted 50, 75, and 100.  This workout is designed to build the anarobic stamina and strength that one needs in the cage.  And it would probably do the trick.  

Also, it makes my workout look like a warming.  I'd be dying before a half hour was over with that one...


----------



## Cruentus (May 22, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> The workout is basically a really intense circuit that lasts for 60 minutes non-stop. Rich is doing very high amounts of reps on every set. I counted 50, 75, and 100. This workout is designed to build the anarobic stamina and strength that one needs in the cage. And it would probably do the trick.
> 
> Also, it makes my workout look like a warming. I'd be dying before a half hour was over with that one...


 
Thank you for the love of all that is sacred! lol

Thats a lot of reps; seems more aerobic the anarobic, but sounds interesting.

1 more questions...

could you tell; was he doing a full body workout for this circuit? I am guessing yes because I have seen workouts like this, and they are all compound exercises utilizing more then one muscle group usually.

I was dying to know and this thread came at the right time; I have been thinking of doing circuits for the rest of the week before I go out of town. You can't really tell by looking at me necessarily, but my workouts are pretty intense at this point. I've dropped some fat, and I'm up to 4 miles of road work a day, plus bag work and gym time.

A good circuit might be what I need at this point to spike my endurance and metabolism; still have a stubborn 5-8 or so pounds of chunk I could drop to be as lean as I want. It's not a lot (keep in mind that I weigh about 210), but its there.

So, I'm going to try something similar. I'll detail what I'm going to do, and I'll let you guys know how many times I throw up!


----------



## Makalakumu (May 22, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Thats a lot of reps; seems more aerobic the anarobic, but sounds interesting.


 
Since there was alot of reps and no rest with pretty heavy weights, I would say that he was pushing way into the anaerobic range.  That he could carry that for 60 minutes is really saying something...but I guess if you are going to fight MMA, that is what you need.



> Could you tell; was he doing a full body workout for this circuit? I am guessing yes because I have seen workouts like this, and they are all compound exercises utilizing more then one muscle group usually.


 
Yeah, it looked like a full body routine.  It sounded like it too.  His trainer detailed it as he was working it.  However, I think the routines vary.  It's not the same thing everyday.  Work the full body one way, one day.  Work it different the next.



> I was dying to know and this thread came at the right time; I have been thinking of doing circuits for the rest of the week before I go out of town. You can't really tell by looking at me necessarily, but my workouts are pretty intense at this point. I've dropped some fat, and I'm up to 4 miles of road work a day, plus bag work and gym time.
> 
> A good circuit might be what I need at this point to spike my endurance and metabolism; still have a stubborn 5-8 or so pounds of chunk I could drop to be as lean as I want. It's not a lot (keep in mind that I weigh about 210), but its there.
> 
> So, I'm going to try something similar. I'll detail what I'm going to do, and I'll let you guys know how many times I throw up!


 
I've been doing a full circuit, three miles in 25 min, and another full circuit.  For my needs as an MAist, that seems to be pretty good.


----------



## Cruentus (May 22, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Since there was alot of reps and no rest with pretty heavy weights, I would say that he was pushing way into the anaerobic range. That he could carry that for 60 minutes is really saying something...but I guess if you are going to fight MMA, that is what you need.


 
I guess so. Out of curiousity, what would be an exemple of heavy weight for some of his exercises? I am just wondering for personal inspirational purposes...



> I've been doing a full circuit, three miles in 25 min, and another full circuit. For my needs as an MAist, that seems to be pretty good.


 
That's really good, though. Doing that consistantly puts you in a lot better shape then most martial artists out there. Nice job! :asian:


----------



## Blotan Hunka (May 22, 2006)

heres a nice article on MMA physical conditioning

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1034530



> One of the most important strength qualities for an MMA fighter is explosive endurance strength. This is the ability to repetitively execute explosive efforts.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 22, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I guess so. Out of curiousity, what would be an exemple of heavy weight for some of his exercises? I am just wondering for personal inspirational purposes...


 
I'm not sure how much he weighs, but it looks like he was doing high reps of 180 to 190 lbs.  



> That's really good, though. Doing that consistantly puts you in a lot better shape then most martial artists out there. Nice job! :asian:


 
Thanks.  I'm trying to ramp everything up for my 3rd dan test.  I usually get in one set of power lifting a week, too.  My hope is to add a few things this summer to spit and polish.  More weights, more sparring, more weapons.


----------



## Cruentus (May 23, 2006)

> Thanks. I'm trying to ramp everything up for my 3rd dan test


 
Cool. One thing that I have to hand it to many Korean based MA schools (TKD, Hapkido, Tangsoodo, etc.) is the emphasis on good physical conditioning. My first black belt when I turned 18 was in TKD, actually. Conditioning was always a serious part of that training; to get a black belt at that school, we had to do one fight in the ring American Kickboxing rules, we had to run the gauntlet (spar a series of high ranked people) with medium contact sparring, run the gauntlet grappling or do competitive grappling, and do kodachi sparring (padded sticks). 

My tkd school was obviously americanized a bit. But, all and all, great experience and one I wouldn't trade for anything.

Good luck on your test! 

As to my current workout program, I am looking adopting some of the very useful links posted here lately (Blotan Hunka on this thread, Marvin on another).

I think I am going to incorporate the above program twice a week, and in the middle I am going to run a circuit, which is why I was asking about what his circuit was. This, coupled with running, bagwork, training, and teaching should make me pretty well rounded.

I'll post my workout plan when I have all the details worked out if anyone is interested. In fact, if anyone IS interested, actually, post something to remind me because I will most likely forget to post my program here; I tend to be a bit private about what I actually do for my own personal training.

Paul Janulis


----------

